# Right Lift Arm Hand Crank for Blade Adjustment?



## bocash3

Howdy to the board.

I just took delivery of a new L2800 Kubota 4x4 w/ removable backhoe and front end loader. In place of the backhoe, I will keep a 6 foot scraper blade on the 3 point hitch most of the time for maintaining my half mile long and very steep gravel driveway. (Just a straight blade that pivots through 7 manually changed angles, not a box blade)

I have already run into a problem and I hope we can find a solution for.

My old 1949 Ford 8N (that I traded) had a "hand cranked pinion/turnbuckle on the right lift arm with a handle. (Y'all know the picture). With it, I could turn in the driver's seat and quickly crank the scraper blade so that the right side could be raised or lowered to place an extreme "point" of the blade into my road drainage ditches................for easy cleaning out. PROBLEM: There is a similar turnbuckle on the right Kubota lift arm............... BUT......... However, there is no "hand crank" and I cannot reach it from the driver's seat. I tried to get off the tractor and turn that "buckle" with my bare hands and could not. The buckle housing has only two pieces of one inch long straight metal pins sticking out on each side of the center and my hands were not capable of turning the stiff thing at all. Even if I could use a tool, the ability to place a "blade point" in a side ditch is about impossible, in comparison with my old 8N. Plus, I have to dis-mount from the tractor to even consider making such an adjustment............. and it would be painfully slow in comparison with the set-up I had on my 8N. (Danged, have I made a mistake in trading?)

QUESTION: is there a replacement adjustable turnbuckle with a hand crank similar to what I had on the 8N that will work on the right lift arm of the new Kubota? I desperately need to have the ability to change blade angles to the extreme: high or low on the right side.................... And to be able to do this fast and easily. 

Thanking you in advance and have a great weekend. "Bo"


----------



## Kman

There should be as I have one on my L4350. I moved it to the left side of the tractor as that is better for me. By the way, what loader do you have on that tractor and what size bucket??


----------



## bocash3

Kman,

THANKS for the reply. 

I wonder where I might find a "hand cranked lift arm" replacement for the present one that only has 2 short steel pins sticking out of the sides? Trying to shorten or lengthen that arm for fine tuned blade work on ditches is nearly impossible on this one the way it is now. I would have to crank the exterior of the threaded sleeve with a set of Channel Locks............. slow, painfully slow............., not to mention leaving all those plier "teeth marks" in the metal. I definitely need an alternative. 

This L2800 was purchased with the following:::::

LA463 front end loader - I think the loader is 60 Inches wide. 
BH76 backhoe w/ 12” bucket 

I took the backhoe off immediately in order to attach my old 6 foot scraper blade. I figure it will snow here before I need the backhoe, plus, the ground is terribly wet here right now. 

Take care, "Bo"


----------



## Kman

Why don't you invest in a top and tilt. I always have the top (3rd point) cylinder on any tractor I have but the tilt is nice cause you don't have to crank. Really sweet if you want forks on the back.


----------



## bocash3

> _Originally posted by Kman _
> *Why don't you invest in a top and tilt. I always have the top (3rd point) cylinder on any tractor I have but the tilt is nice cause you don't have to crank. Really sweet if you want forks on the back. *


Kman, That "top and tilt" sounds like it might be hydraulically controlled and I would imagine, at this point, might be out of my financial reach. I would only use it 2-3 times a year to lower only the extreame right side "point" of a blade into drainage ditches on our long and steep driveway............ to clean out leaves, sediment, etc. My 8N did this nicely, when it did not lose traction and start digging big ruts in the driveway.
This action also helps to keep 3 culverts from "stopping up." 
What you suggested does sound nice, however. 

Could I beg a big favor? Could you post a photo of the 
"hand cranked lift arm" or send a photo to me via email? If I could find one made to fit the present threads on my right lift arm adjuster, I would definitely purchase one.


----------



## Kman

here is the shot of mine. I put a different spin type handle on mine as the factory one was useless. Can you tell I use my tractor? Maybe that I just don't wash it much..............


----------



## bocash3

Yeah, Kman..................

Looks like you have a small garden right there around your PTO.

Neat crank !! Surely someone makes one that would fit mine. 

THANKS for the photo !! 

Take care, "Bo"


----------



## hwy0034

hi
new to this site
have the same problem with my new l3400


----------



## irwin

I'll stick my nose in here to say.. that looks like a handy way to adjust the 3pt lift arm... 

I hope there's a company out there that still makes em' .. if anyone has a link or suggestions this would be a good place to put it. tiphat


----------



## TNDrew

*Kubota Turnbuckles on L Series*

Hey have been having similar issues with the quality and ease of using the turnbuckle adjusters on my Kubota L2800 HST. I just do not like the set up. Looking for alternatives and want to fine something better. Currently looking at putting a higher quality Jaw, Jaw stainless turnbuckles on but would prefer something easier to adjust but just can't find anything that'll fit. Let me know if you have any ideas. Thanks


----------



## bocash3

Kubota makes a "leveling box" or leveling arm attachment with the worm gear built inside. 

At first, I got a knock-off (about $125) but it was very poor quality and did not work well.

Then, I took the knock-off back to that dealer for full credit toward a Kubota Leveling Box to replace my annoying turnbuckle lifting arm................. WHAT A DIFFERENCE !! I can now angle my grader blade and do my side ditches along the driveway. However, as opposed to my old 8N, I almost have to get off the Kubota to wind the adjusting handle. It's a long reach !! 

The Kubota brand leveling box was not cheap, but worth it.......... around $400.
The dealer told me it was actually made for another Kubota model like maybe 
a 3020 or 3030 ??? Can't remember. The tractor I placed it on is a L2800.

Good luck, Bo


----------

